

If You Only Have Time To Read 5 Stories A Day, Let Summify Pick Them - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/30/summify/

======
Nanofied
If I only read 5 stories a day, I would probably go crazy. I normally check HN
and other various sites 6-8 times a day on average. Cool concept though.

